# IP-Auslesen und ändern



## Manuela (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich soll eine möglichkeit schaffen, dass ich alle WLan (Notebook) Netzwerkkarten davon die IP-Addresse auslesen kann, dann die Einstellungen speichern so dass gewährleistet ist das die original Einstellungen beim beenden des Programm's wieder hergestellt werden kann.
Programmablauf
Starten des Programm (von USB-Stick) - Programm soll IP-Addresse nur von WLAN auslesen
(netsh -f c: IP_addressen.txt) dort müßte ja auch die Einstellungen vom WLAN eingetragen sein.
anschließend Einstellungen ändern 
(netsh interface ip set address local static 123.123.123.123 255.255.255.0 123.123.123.1 )
und genau hier ist mein Problem::???? 
Wie kann ich nur die WLan IP auslesen ( Ich habe nicht nur Windows XP Vista Win 7 in Deutsch )sondern ich muß es global halten weil sich In das WLAN auch Englische, Holländische, Russisch ... 
Rechner anmelden sollen können (aber nur mit einem USB-Stick das das ganze steuern soll).

Ich muß allso eine Möglichkeit haben, das mein Programm den WLan erkennt???
den rest werde ich über cmd machen.

Für einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar

Gruß Manuela


----------



## FArt (7. Mai 2010)

Und warum Java? Das solltest du mit einem Skript machen, da du in Java ständig nur Prozesse forken würdest, die Textdateien erstellen, die du dann auswerten musst... 

Zur Aufgabe an sich: das hört sich sehr seltsam an. Kannst du erzählen was du eigentlich bezweckst. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen besseren Ansatz mit einer sinnvollen Lösung...


----------



## Manuela (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die aufgabe ist nicht so seltsam wie man denkt.
das ganze soll in einem Hotel laufen.
Gast kommt an will Internet (KEIN HOTSPOT) bekommt einen USB - STICK das die IP-auf das Hotel einstellt (weil von 10 Rechnern finden 4 den Gateway nicht) also auch kein Internet??

das ist der Hintergrund

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Geeeee (7. Mai 2010)

Bleibt aber der Punkt offen: Warum Java?
Da ist doch ein Script schneller zusammengeschrieben. (Solange es alles zwischen den Windowsversionen läuft, kenne mich da nicht 100%ig aus). Außerdem ist es dann auch einfacher anpassbar, da du nicht immer neu kompilieren musst.
Oder soll der Besucher den "source code" nicht direkt lesen können?
Win7: [c]netsh wlan show interfaces[/c] müsste dir die nötigen Informationen geben und da es ordentlich formatiert ist, kann man auch auf den Text verzichten, sondern direkt nach den relevanten Punkten suchen.


----------



## Manuela (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
es ist so das der Nutzer den Code nicht einlesen können.

mit "netsh wlan show interface" geht das mit allen Sprache ??? 

Gruß Manuela


----------



## FArt (7. Mai 2010)

Manuela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> die aufgabe ist nicht so seltsam wie man denkt.
> das ganze soll in einem Hotel laufen.
> Gast kommt an will Internet (KEIN HOTSPOT) bekommt einen USB - STICK das die IP-auf das Hotel einstellt (weil von 10 Rechnern finden 4 den Gateway nicht) also auch kein Internet??
> ...



Sorry, da kann ich immer noch nicht folgen.
Ich würde da lieber mal einen Netzwerkadministrator ran lassen als krumme Skripten zu schreiben.

Rechner anstecken, IP Adresse und den ganzen restlichen Kram automatisch beziehen. Happy welcome... wer halt bei seinem Rechner eingestellt hat, dass er selber alles manuell einstellen will, dann muss er das halt ausschalten bzw. richtig eintragen.

Noch mal der Tipp: lasst das Netzwerk des Hotels richtig einrichten, dann braucht ihr auch nicht von hinten durch die Brust um ins Auge zu treffen.

[EDIT]
Wie ist denn die Infrastruktur in diesem Hoten aufgebaut?


----------



## Manuela (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

an FArt:
Noch mal der Tipp: lasst das Netzwerk des Hotels richtig einrichten, dann braucht ihr auch nicht von hinten durch die Brust um ins Auge zu treffen.

man kann da nichts Verändern weil sonst Telefonanlagen und und und nicht mehr funktioniert.

Gruß Manuela

PS.: Das war das ERSTE WAS ICH MACHEN WOLLTE.
Es bringt auch jetzt nichts darüber zu Diskutieren warum es nicht geändert werden kann.
Man muß es halt als Gottgegeben so hinnehmen und ich muß mir halt was einfallen lassen.


----------



## FArt (7. Mai 2010)

Manuela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> man kann da nichts Verändern weil sonst Telefonanlagen und und und nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Es bringt auch jetzt nichts darüber zu Diskutieren warum es nicht geändert werden kann.
> Man muß es halt als Gottgegeben so hinnehmen und ich muß mir halt was einfallen lassen.



Man kann nichts verändern, weil sonst die Telefonanlage nicht funktioniert heißt, da war ein Profi am Werk und jetzt traut sich niemand mehr auch nur das Ding schief anzusehen?
Wenn das deine Kunden sind, solltest du ihnen klar machen, dass ihr Geld sinnvoller investiert wäre das Netzwerk richtig aufzuziehen.
Ein Kunde sollte nicht das bekommen, was er will, sondern das, was er braucht! 

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass dein Vorhaben ein extrem schwieriges Unterfangen wird, vermutlich nicht oder zumindes nicht befriedigend zu lösen.
Was machst du, wenn der Dienst unter Windows gar nicht läuft? Wird das unter allen Windosen (Versionen, Servicepacks, Sprachen, ...) funktionieren? Wie sieht es mit Berechtigungen aus, gerade mit Windows ab Vista? Was ist mit Kunden, die kein Windows haben?

Sorry, vermutlich glaubst du mein Gelaber hilft dir nicht weiter... ich hoffe aber doch.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Manuela (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,


> Man kann nichts verändern, weil sonst die Telefonanlage nicht funktioniert heißt, da war ein Profi am Werk und jetzt traut sich niemand mehr auch nur das Ding schief anzusehen?


ganz genau so ist es.

mit netsh wird das schon gehen ( Einlesen in Datei speichern ) neue cmd Datei erstellen mit der richtigen IP dann cmd ausführen(mit Adminrechten) dann mit wlan verbinden und wenn das programm beendet wird, startet cmd mit der ausgangs IP (Grundeinstellung) .

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Geeeee (7. Mai 2010)

Ich melde Zweifel an.
Also das soll nun kein Vorwurf gegenüber der Idee sein, aber die Umsetzung / Akzeptanz / Machbarkeit sehe ich da doch etwas kritisch. Wenn mir wer einfach so einen USB-Stick gibt und sagt, aber sie müssen dafür Admin sein, dann weiß ich nicht so genau, ob ich das "als Kunde" über mich ergehen lassen möchte.


----------



## Manuela (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo


> Ich melde Zweifel an.
> Also das soll nun kein Vorwurf gegenüber der Idee sein, aber die Umsetzung / Akzeptanz / Machbarkeit sehe ich da doch etwas kritisch. Wenn mir wer einfach so einen USB-Stick gibt und sagt, aber sie müssen dafür Admin sein, dann weiß ich nicht so genau, ob ich das "als Kunde" über mich ergehen lassen möchte.
> __________________



Dann muß er das auch nicht, und wenn er dann unter den 4 Stück ist der den Gateway nicht findet hat er pech gehabt wenn er nicht ins Internet kommt.

Oder kennt jemand einen Weg die IP so zu ändern Ohne Adminrechte dann soll er mir es sagen ????

Gruß Manuela


----------



## FArt (8. Mai 2010)

Diese Haltung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade unter Windows würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, das so ein Hack (was anderes ist diese "Lösung" nicht) immer funktioniert und vor allem auch immer wieder problemlos rückgängig gemacht werden kann.

Tipp: denk an den Haftungsauschluss, den 40% der Kunden gegenüber dem Hotel bestätigen müssen sollten. Ohne so eine Haftungsauschluss begibt sich das Hotel in gefährliches Fahrwasser.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Mai 2010)

Nur mal so am Rande, wäre es nciht einfacherer einen 40€ Router als Hotspot da irgetwo hinzustellen (muss man nur einen suchen, den mal am so einstellen kann, das es sich am anderen Eingang als ein pc darstellt/verhält, hier muss dann halt manuell eingestellt werden, aber die Benutzer danken es dir)


Thema Hanftungsausschluss:

was machste wenn da jemand mit sowas wie meinem Laptop ankommt? : WLan,Lan soweit normal, Tinc-Vpn,Cisco-Vpn,OpenVpn
Naja und daran kann ich auch nichts ändern das das son vpn wahnsinn is (eines für Uni,eins Arbeit,ein um Homeserver zu e rreichen). Achso UMTS ist auch noch drinne, aber mehr ne Notlösung als standart zugang zum Internet.

Ich würde auf jeden fall etwas ärgerlich wenn da was anderes als die WLan adresse verstellt wird, und dann irgetwas nichtmehr richtig will.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Mai 2010)

Manuela hat gesagt.:


> Gast kommt an will Internet (KEIN HOTSPOT) bekommt einen USB - STICK das die IP-auf das Hotel einstellt (weil von 10 Rechnern finden 4 den Gateway nicht) also auch kein Internet??


DHCP?? ... wenn der richtig eingerichtet ist, dann funktioniert der Rest auch ... aber Dein Kunde hätte mal gleich Geld ausgeben sollen um sein Netzwerk richtig einrichten zu lassen ... im Grunde wird es unterm Strich teuer weil jedesmal gefrickelt werden muss um das alte System am leben zu erhalten wärend neue Wünsche implementiert werden müssen

mal abgesehen davon ... wenn Du Software schreibst kannst Du schon mal davon ausgehen das 90% der Benutzer Null Ahnung haben ... einige dürften auf dem Rechner keine Rechte haben ... dann werfe ich mal einfach so UAC in den Raum (der letze Müll!) ... außerdem geht "netsh" nur unter Windows - der wurde aber zwischen XP SP2 und XP SP3 etwas gekürzt ... unter Linux musst Du es anders Lösen ... Mac OSX ebenfalls - unter Mac OSX ist nicht gleich Java wie Java unter anderem BS (danke Apple)  ... einige dürften auch kein Java auf dem Rechner haben also ins Internet - achso ja geht ja nur mit Deinem Java-Programm ... dann musst Du dafür sorgen das die alten Internet Einstellungen wieder hergestellt werden, wenn der Gast zu Hause ist ... soll ich weiter die Probleme aufzählen?

Dein Kunde soll sein Netzwerk mal richtig machen lassen - Qualität hat ihren Preis 

hand, mogel

PS: ich persönlich würde eine Kriese bekommen wenn ich vom Hotel etwas installieren muss um ins Internet zu kommen (gut ich habe immer UMTS bei)


----------



## Manuela (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Hat ein wenig gedauert !

der Router hat DHCP eingerichtet nur die einzige ausnahme ist der Gateway 191.168.178.39 und nicht 191.168.178.1 und das ist der Grund warum das nicht immer funktioniert. 
*!!! UND ICH SAGE ES WIEDER ICH KANN KEINE ÄNDERUNG AM ROUTER VORNEHMEN !!!*
ich muß es halt irgendwie anders regeln damit die Rechner den GATEWAY auch finden???

ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen (und bitte nicht mir den Vorschlag machen den Gateway zu ändern
das geht nicht weil dann viele andere Dinge Telefonanlage usw... nicht mehr gehen)

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Gast2 (19. Mai 2010)

Manuela hat gesagt.:


> der Router hat DHCP eingerichtet nur die einzige ausnahme ist der Gateway 191.168.178.39 und nicht 191.168.178.1 und das ist der Grund warum das nicht immer funktioniert.



DHCP falsch eingerichtet
keine weiteren Routen eingetragen
Router kaputt (weil Gateway via DHCP falsch)
kannst Dir was aussuchen ... ich würde auf eines die ersten beiden Probleme tippen


----------



## tuxedo (19. Mai 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> kannst Dir was aussuchen ... ich würde auf eines die ersten beiden Probleme tippen



*FullACK*

Wenn der Router via DHCP einen falschen Gateway verbreitet den nicht nur die Gäste nicht nutzen können, sondern auch sonst keinem dient: Verdammt nochmal, dann gehört das Ding mal richtig eingestellt. Das ist i.d.R. eine Arbeit von nichtmal 5min und ist zudem 936428735235567239256205x weniger Fehleranfällig als beim Gast irgendwelche IP-Einstellungen zu verändern, weswegen bei jedem vernünftigen Laptop des Gastes Admin-Rechte im spiel sein müssen...

- Alex


----------



## Manuela (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Hier nun eine weitere Idee,
ich hole eine neue Fritzbox und ein paar Fritz!WLan USB Sticks, diese werden über den Router Konfiguriert und der Hotelgast bekommt den usb-Stick(gegen Kaution) steckt diesen in seinen Rechner und gut ist. ODER ??? 
wer hat mit sowas Erfahrung.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Gast2 (19. Mai 2010)

Nein. Du kannst nicht die Hardware (den USB Stick) konfigurieren. Du könntest dmait höchstens die Kunden zu Weißglut bringen das sich jeder einen Stick mitsammt evtl Treiber antun muss obwohl WLAN im Notebook schon eingebaut ist.

Lass doch einfach mal eine lokales Systemhaus ran. Die richten dann eine ordentliche Infrastruktur ein und gut ist. Bei den normalen Preisen für WLAN in Hotels hat man das schon nach demdrei Monaten wieder raus. 

Tut mir leid wenn ich es so harsch sage - aber du bist nicht qualifiziert soetwas professionell aufzusetzen. Alles was du dir bisher ausgedacht ist ist höchst unprofessionell und würde mich als Kunde abschrecken. 

Soetwas erschlähgt man mit einer vernünftigen Infrastruktrur. Ich denke so manche Hotels werden da auch Deals mit oihren ISPs haben, z.B. war ich neulich in einem Hotel das Vodafone-WLAN hatte. Da wurde die ganze Infrastruktur mit RADIUS Server usw von einem Vodafone Partner betreut.


----------



## Manuela (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo


> Tut mir leid wenn ich es so harsch sage - aber du bist nicht qualifiziert soetwas professionell aufzusetzen. Alles was du dir bisher ausgedacht ist ist höchst unprofessionell und würde mich als Kunde abschrecken.


hättest Du alles gelesen Hättest du gesehen dass es AUSGESCHLOSSEN ist das WLan neu zu Konfigurieren. Ich habe schon 100 mal mit Ihm(Kunde) darüber gesprochen das WLan neu einzustellen aber die Firma die es Installiert hat gibt es nicht mehr. 
Also gebe ich den Ball wieder frei für weitere Ideen.

Also nochmal BITTE KEINE ANTWORTEN MEHR MIT WLAN NEU ZU KONFIGURIEREN das weiß ich selber aber der Kunde will das nicht.

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Geeeee (20. Mai 2010)

Dann greifen wir mal die Idee von Empire Phoenix auf


> Nur mal so am Rande, wäre es nciht einfacherer einen 40€ Router als Hotspot da irgetwo hinzustellen...


was du ja durch die Aussage


> ich hole eine neue Fritzbox und ein paar Fritz!WLan USB Sticks


als möglich definierst. 
Zwischen den beiden Aussagen hast du nur den kleinen Fehler gemacht und gesagt, dass du den Leuten wieder was in die Hand drücken willst. Die (nehmen wir jetzt dein Beispiel) Fritz.Box wird richtig an das Netz gebracht (müsste quasi mit Kabel dran) und propagiert ihr "eigenes WLAN", auf dem sich die Leute ganz einfach verbinden können (mit DHCP und allem anderen).
Dann übernimmt diese kleine Zauberbox die Arbeit, dass die Leute in euer "normales" Netz kommen.
Wird dann bei einer Box zwar wohl nur "Lobbyreichweite" haben, aber ist wohl ausreichend.


----------



## Manuela (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ja genau Geeeee,

genau das habe ich auch  vor, nur habe ich jetzt noch festgestellt : Dass alle Rechner im Hotel(Gäste) untereinander kommunizieren können, das muß ich unbedingt abstellen, wäre sicher nicht lustig, wenn man wichtige Daten von einem anderen Rechner auslesen kann.

Kennt jemand einen Router den man so einstellen kann dass man untereinander (alle im Netzwerk) sich nicht sieht ???
Gruß Manuela


----------



## FArt (20. Mai 2010)

Manuela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja genau Geeeee,
> 
> ...



Das geht so ziemlich mit jedem Router, an dem man Regeln konfigurieren kann. Die Regel lautet: die (unbekannten) MAC Adressen dürfen nur mit dem Router kommunizieren (evtl. noch andere Bereiche, die du über eine White-List freischaltest; alles andere ist verboten). Damit kannst du auch Rechnern, die dem Hotel gehören (also bekannte MAC Adressen) erweiterte Rechte zugestehen.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Mai 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Das geht so ziemlich mit jedem Router, an dem man Regeln konfigurieren kann. Die Regel lautet: die (unbekannten) MAC Adressen dürfen nur mit dem Router kommunizieren (evtl. noch andere Bereiche, die du über eine White-List freischaltest; alles andere ist verboten). Damit kannst du auch Rechnern, die dem Hotel gehören (also bekannte MAC Adressen) erweiterte Rechte zugestehen.


*muhaha* ... "Können Sie mir bitte noch Ihre Mac-Adresse sagen?" - "Bitte, was?" - "Ihre Mac-Addresse, damit Sie unser Hotel-WLAN nutzen können?" :lol: ... auch hier gilt ... der Gast ist ein DAU in Computerdingen

Schuß ins Blaue - das WLAN so einzurichten das Gäste sich nicht sehen können - 5000€ ... ich weis nicht was die entsprechenden Geräte kosten (ich schlage da jetzt auch nicht weiter in entsprechenden Listen nach) ... mit handelsüblichen Endverbrauchergeräten für ~100€ geht das nicht ... damit kannst Du max. den Gateway-Fehler gerade biegen

*Nachtrag*
es gibt übrigens verschiedene Lösungsansätze - ich bin ab&zu mal in einem Hotel da bekommt man ein Passwort (auf Antrag [Unterschrift]) und wird dann vom WLAN (bzw. Proxy) erst nach Eingabe in der Webseite durchgelassen ... aus rechtlichen Gründen sollte diese Methode bevorzugt werden

hand, mogel


----------



## Geeeee (20. Mai 2010)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> es gibt übrigens verschiedene Lösungsansätze - ich bin ab&zu mal in einem Hotel da bekommt man ein Passwort (auf Antrag [Unterschrift]) und wird dann vom WLAN (bzw. Proxy) erst nach Eingabe in der Webseite durchgelassen ... aus rechtlichen Gründen sollte diese Methode bevorzugt werden


Ich kenne ja nicht die technischen Erfahrungen des TO, aber z.B. ein (Linksys) WRT54gl ist eine perfekte "Spielwiese" für soetwas.
openwrt
(freie)hotspot-software
Und nun sogar noch ein Link: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=11536
Tada.."Alle Macht der Welt " für 60€ Hardware + Aufwand (und da wird sich jemand die Hände reiben bei der Anforderung)


----------



## FArt (20. Mai 2010)

> *muhaha* ... "Können Sie mir bitte noch Ihre Mac-Adresse sagen?" - "Bitte, was?" - "Ihre Mac-Addresse, damit Sie unser Hotel-WLAN nutzen können?"  ... auch hier gilt ... der Gast ist ein DAU  in Computerdingen



Erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann muhen. Die MAC Adresse wird automatisch mitgeliefert und unbekannte MAC Adressen werden dann eben gleich behandelt. *muhaha*


----------

